# pestare con



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Non sono sicuro del significato di questa espresione. Contesto: lui va essere in DJ della festa.

Prima di cena ha buttato giù un elenco di gruppi [di rock], per poi pestare sul serio con i suoi preferiti [elenco di questi].

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Luiz Eduardo Brandão said:


> Non sono sicuro del significato di questa espres*s*ione. Contesto: lui va essere in sarà il DJ della festa.
> 
> Prima di cena ha buttato giù un elenco di gruppi [di rock], per poi pestare sul serio con i suoi preferiti [elenco di questi].
> E' un'espressione gergale, equivalente ad altre come "pestare di brutto con" e "darci dentro (di brutto) con"; qui significa che metterà a tutto volume brani dei suoi gruppi rock preferiti.


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Grazie ancora una volta, Connie.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Prego. Ciao!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti e due  

A parer mio "pestare sul serio con i suoi (gruppi rock) preferiti" non significa necessariamente metterne canzoni "a tutto volume": potrebbe anche significare "riproporli pesantemente/continuamente/ininterrottamente" ... privilegiarli, cioè, considerevolmente rispetto ad altri.


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Grazie, Anja, mi pare una alternativa interessante


----------



## Anja.Ann

ciao, Luiz.


----------



## gfa

Aggiungo solo che di solito si usa con la musica dance, non mi pare di averlo mai sentito usare per musica rock (e in effetti forse hai inteso male, è difficile che un dj metta musica rock). L'idea, perlomeno come l'ho sempre intesa, è di evocare i bassi, e infatti il più delle volte quando lo si dice si fa qualche gesto come per pompare con una mano (in realtà questo si fa più facilmente con "pestare di brutto" -vedi sotto- - "pestare sul serio" lo si dice magari in modo meno enfatico). Forse la traduzione più vicina in inglese è To Pump, in effetti.

La frase che hai scritto comunque non sembra tanto realistica e forse neanche corretta grammaticalmente, l'espressione si usa con un linguaggio meno 'pulito', è raro specificare un 'con' e il più delle volte si usa in una frase isolata, come "Ha pestato sul serio ieri sera.". L'hai letta davvero da qualche parte?

Per concludere la trattazione su "pestare", segnalo che si usa anche "pestare di brutto", con più o meno lo stesso significato, e in realtà è questa che si usa di solito; "pestare sul serio" è leggermente meno forte, e direi che si usa se si vuole apparire leggermente più sofisticati e seri, in un contesto magari un po' meno confidenziale.


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Gfa, grazie per i tuoi chiarimenti. La frase l'ho coppiata dal romanzo _Il corpo umano_, di Paolo Giordano.


----------



## dragonseven

Luiz Eduardo Brandão said:


> Non sono sicuro del significato di questa espresione. Contesto: lui va essere in DJ della festa.
> 
> Prima di cena ha buttato giù un elenco di gruppi [di rock], per poi pestare sul serio con i suoi preferiti [elenco di questi].
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.


Ciao Luiz
Questa frase sta a significare che il DJ, prima della serata mette giù/stila una lista di probabili gruppi rock/di musica rock del momento o anche datati come premessa a quelli che poi saranno sicuramente l'attrattiva della serata cioè quei "pezzi"/brani che lui predilige. Con "pestare sul serio" in questo caso si indica che lui già sa che i suoi "preferiti" saranno tutti molto apprezzati dagli ascoltatori alla festa e quindi continuerà con quelli fino a fine serata.


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Grazie, dragon. Infatti, è questo il senso: lui (un Dj amateur, devo chiarire) mette prima quelli gruppi che credeve piacevano a tutti, poi i suoi preferiti.


----------



## gfa

Beh sembra qualcosa di più particolare per cui sarebbe da vedere il  libro, forse mi sono sbagliato o è un senso diverso da quello che  intendevo io.


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Può anche essere che l'autore l'abbia impiegato male, quest'espressione. Gli autori non sono infalibili, anzi...


----------



## giginho

Buongiorno a Tutti!

Da vecchio dj (di musica rock, per altro, caro il mio gfa, il rock è vivo e vegeto!  ) vi posso dire che per me il senso di pestare duro indica la scelta di brani che riempiono la pista, sta quindi per "darci dentro" con pezzi che in gergo tecnico si chiamavano ai miei tempi "dancefloor blaster" (mi scuso per l'inglese ma si usa quest'espressione anche in italiano).

Per la cronaca, la frase specifica anche che questi pezzi che riempiranno la pista sono anche i suoi preferiti.

Mi trovo quindi in linea con l'interpretazione di Dragonseven


----------



## gfa

giginho, massimo rispetto per il rock, ci mancherebbe, solo che per me il rock ha senso dal vivo, mi _suona _molto strano un dj o una discoteca rock.
E' evidente che ne sai molto di più comunque, e io ho imparato delle cose nuove


----------



## chipulukusu

Io sarei più per l'interpretazione generica che per l'interpretazione legata alla musica. Un altro modo idiomatico di dire "_per poi pestare sul serio con i suoi preferiti_" in questo senso è "_per poi *andare giù di brutto* con i suoi preferiti_".

Per coloro che negli anni '80 ascoltavano tutti e due i generi l'_hard rock_ e il _rock blues _(citazione dotta), la discoteca era il Male Assoluto, il Nemico da Distruggere... anche se negli anni '70 e '80 ci sono stati celebri esempi di discoteche _decisamente _rock.

Ma da allora sono cambiate tante cose, quindi ha ragione giginho riguardo ai DJ _​rock._


----------



## giginho

Ciao Chip, 

concordo con le tue proposte, se volessimo parafrasare diremmo: "...per poi entrare nel vivo della serata con i suoi preferiti".

Riguardo alla discoteca rock, che dire, senza dubbio non è quello il motivo per cui è nato questo genere musicale anche se ho suonato in qualche discoteca che suonava solo rock in Torino, ma più che altro si usa suonare rock in locali particolari in cui si può anche "ballare", locali che ricordano il Boars' Nest di Hazzard se capite quello che intendo.

I know, it's only rock and roll but I like it!


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao giginho... 

...and rock and roll will never die!

Comunque sono d'accordo con _gfa_, la frase non mi sembra molto _realistica... _sicuramente l'autore era un _discotecaro_, non un _rocker_!


----------



## giginho

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao giginho...
> 
> ...and rock and roll will never die!
> 
> Comunque sono d'accordo con _gfa_, la frase non mi sembra molto _realistica... _sicuramente l'autore era un _discotecaro_, non un _rocker_!



Decisamente non era uno dei nostri, bisognerebbe sapere da dove è tratta la frase (se da un libro o da un discorso)!

My my, hey hey Rock and roll is here to stay


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> Decisamente non era uno dei nostri, bisognerebbe sapere da dove è tratta la frase (se da un libro o da un discorso)!
> 
> My my, hey hey Rock and roll is here to stay


Ciao Gigi, l'O.P. lo dice chiaramente al post #9.


----------



## giginho

Grazie Dragon....me l'ero perso!

Allora, ancora di più, appoggio la supposizione di Chip: Giordano non è un Rocker e si è espresso con linguaggio nn consono al registro che sarebbe d'uopo usare quando si parla di questo genere di arte!


----------



## gfa

Questo mi fa tornare un po' di cose, comunque secondo me la frase è scritta male, quantomeno manca qualcosa




giginho said:


> Allora, ancora di più, appoggio la supposizione di Chip: Giordano non è un Rocker e si è espresso con linguaggio nn consono al registro che sarebbe d'uopo usare quando si parla di questo genere di arte!


----------

